# Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2



## 2005A4 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm in the market for a 2001 A6, however not sure which engine to choose. Which of the 3 is the best in terms of reliability? I know the HP rating on each, but that's not a major concern for me... more so which one will give me less problems.
Thanks folks!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (2005A4)*

the 2.8 is a strong reliable motor but is pretty underpowered for a car as big/heavy as an A6... with a 2.7t you will eventually have to replace the turbos... 
personally, i'd go with the 2.7t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Accept2 (Aug 28, 2004)

My 2.8 has always run perfect, and never had a problem. You do need to maintain it though. I think my next car will be a 4.2 though. I dont know how reliable they are, and I just dont care......
As far as the 2.8 being underpowered, it is a luxary car, not a race car, and even stock it does top out at 142mph, so its perfectly good for doing 60mph all day long. It is pushing 4000 pounds though, so while its not underpowered, it would be nice to have 100 more ft.pds. of tourque...........


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (2005A4)*

In terms of reliability, the rating would be like this: 3) 2.7T, 2) 4.2 and 1) 2.8. However, the price difference between 2.8 V6 and 4.2 V8 is pretty significant even in used market. 2.8 30V is more than adequate but feels nothing special. 4.2 V8 is fast and furious. If price is not an object, 4.2 is an easy choice.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (A4Jetta)*

4.2 is the next best thing to an S6 so if you got the money, go 4.2... I love it


















_Modified by RichPugh at 4:02 PM 2-26-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (RichPugh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichPugh* »_4.2 is the next best thing to an S6 so if you got the money, go 4.2... I love it








[/img]

I don’t know man.. my 2.7t allroad will roll an S6 with lots less investment than a 4.2….
by the way....


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (allroad_audisport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allroad_audisport* »_
I don’t know man.. my 2.7t allroad will roll an S6 with lots less investment than a 4.2….
by the way....








































































Awww come on... your 2.7T stock 0-60 times are only 4.7sec to a stock 4.2 at 5sec and thats if you have the 6 speed







1/4 mile is 14.7sec to 15sec with a 6 speed 2.7T against the tip 4.2.
Granted with a chipped ecu, filter and exhaust, a 2.7T is a faster car but I'm just saying from a total package standpoint, the 4.2 IMO is nicer its with its flaired arches, wider suspension track, body trim and all the optional package stuff is standard on the 4.2 like the memory seats/mirrors, homelink, glass tilt/slide sunroof, bose 200w audio w/ subwoofer & steering wheel controls, full leather, etc..
I just wish Audi made S6 Recaro sport seats in BLUE to go with my interior LOL. It only weighs 265 lbs more than a 6 speed 2.7T also.
As far as an investment standpoint, I've surely seen plenty of 4.2's go for the same price as 2.7T's.
If you need a 6 speed and have some extra money to mod, go with a 2.7T. If you like the tiptronic and are OK with 300hp/295 torque, wide arches and all the options standard, look for a 4.2.

OH and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




























back at ya


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (RichPugh)*

Ah I just realized you had an Allroad








Your 0-60 is 6.8sec and 1/4 mile is 15.1. The AllRoad surely has all the bells and whistles though. If I needed an Avant, I'd rather have an Allroad than the standard 4.2 A6 or S6 Avant... but then you start talking about money again


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (RichPugh)*

The choices become more difficult after allroad received 4.2 V8 Stateside. That means those who are shopping for used A6 Avant has to consider 2 engines of allroad, S6, A6 2.8/3.0.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (RichPugh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichPugh* »_Ah I just realized you had an Allroad








Your 0-60 is 6.8sec and 1/4 mile is 15.1.


my AR has ~330hp with the giac chip and K&N


----------



## 2005A4 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (2005A4)*

OK... so I made my choice... the 4.2!!!
I just love the way the car looks and drives.
I'm going to put an offer in on one tonight... Brilliant Black exterior on Vanilla/Onyx interior


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

nice choice...... enjoy the car...


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: (2001a62.7t)*

Yeah, you should enjoy the 4.2. I think our A6 Avant replacement will be an allroad with the 2.7 - need a little more power.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (2005A4)*

4.2 is a wonderful choice, congrulations.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (nvrlift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvrlift* »_I think our A6 Avant replacement will be an allroad with the 2.7 - need a little more power.









get 6speed if atall possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2005A4 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (2005A4)*

well... the 4.2 deal didn't pan out. The dealership wanted $30,000.00 CDN for a 2000 with 78KM on the car (warranty for another 2 years or 160KM). They would only budge $400 on the price, then in turn insults me by only offering $9,000 CDN for my 1998 740IL
Told them.... "keep the car, I'll go somewhere else"


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

thats too bad.. keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJveedubin03 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

I found my 01 2.7T for $23K with only 19,000 miles and WITH the SPORT PACKAGE, full leather, xenon, cold weather, power sunshade, bose, etc.! 
If you are doing it, drive a sport package vs. regular. The sports has the nice deep seats, 1 1/2" drop, 50% tighter suspension and much nicer wheels. I was able to find the car Certified as well with a great warranty. I found it on AutoTrader.com (it helps I work for autotrader too).


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Buying a 2001 A6... which one is best... 2.7T, 2.8 or 4.2 (2005A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2005A4* »_well... the 4.2 deal didn't pan out. The dealership wanted $30,000.00 CDN for a 2000 with 78KM on the car (warranty for another 2 years or 160KM). They would only budge $400 on the price, then in turn insults me by only offering $9,000 CDN for my 1998 740IL
Told them.... "keep the car, I'll go somewhere else"

Well, I hope you turned around and yelled THIEVES!!!! at them, on your way out the door








Spring is coming and new (or at least, different) car fever will be an epidemic. So sell your BMW yourself, then take your time finding the right deal on a good used A6.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (NJveedubin03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_I found my 01 2.7T 

nice.. lets start talking chipppp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NJveedubin03 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allroad_audisport* »_
nice.. lets start talking chipppp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now you are talking... just waiting for spring!







I used an APR chip on an 02 GTI 1.8T I had and loved it. I need to find the best chip for the A6 now...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (NJveedubin03)*

giac... 70-80hp... i can really feel it.. and its got flashloader so you can go back to stock if you want


----------



## NJveedubin03 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allroad_audisport* »_giac... 70-80hp... i can really feel it.. and its got flashloader so you can go back to stock if you want









70-80hp would be nice








Do you have tiptronic? Does it really make a big different in performance? I am definately interested in the giac...have heard lots of good things. Can you put it back to stock easily (I was able to switch programs on my 1.8T through the cruise control, but a Nuespeed chip I had in an 01 VR6 Jetta could not be changed).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (NJveedubin03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_
Do you have tiptronic? 

yes









_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_
Does it really make a big different in performance? 

yes









_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_
Can you put it back to stock easily

yes. just a few clicks of a button... the flashloader is an external unit that plugs into your vag-com port and alows the switch


----------



## NJveedubin03 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

Since we have already taken over this post, a couple more questions








Did you get the seperate Tiptronic program for better shifts?
Did you have to buy the flashloader seperate?
Any problems running it hard in the heat with stock intercoolers?
From what it looks like, I will need to buy 3 seperate items: Chip, Tip Chip and Flashloader...is that right? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (NJveedubin03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_Since we have already taken over this post, a couple more questions










yeah.. oops.. sorry









_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_
Did you get the seperate Tiptronic program for better shifts?


i have not yet.. i will be going to get it soon... it is highly recomended but an addt'l $300 or something

_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_
Did you have to buy the flashloader seperate?


yes... i think it was pretty expensive.. like $500 extra.. not positive tho it was a few months ago

_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_
Any problems running it hard in the heat with stock intercoolers?


not yet... my car is a lease.. chipping it was a big enough risk.. software is all im going to do


----------



## NJveedubin03 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

not yet... my car is a lease.. chipping it was a big enough risk.. software is all im going to do







[/QUOTE]
I had a 1.8T that was chipped and never had a warranty issue. It was an APR chip though, as was not detectable by their computers. I wonder if your chip can be detected or not. I will have to look into that.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (NJveedubin03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJveedubin03* »_
I wonder if your chip can be detected or not. 

it can.. but since i have the flashloader i can put it back to stock ... its much harder to detect


----------

